# I also paint (added pic)



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I paint with acrylics....I do not like oil painting ....as it does not dry fast enough for me...
The 1st one has a protective gloss coating over it .....so there is glare...sorry ..I now use the other kind....of protective covering.. But this painting was painted when I was 16 years old...the 2nd I never really finished ....that was when I was older...I stopped and haven't painted since....my DH is getting upset at me and wants me to start painting again.....


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I also paint*

WOW!!! You are REALLY good! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I also paint*

thank you ....Chelsey..


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I also paint*

I really like the horses! The dog one's eyes really stand out . . .almost lifelike. WOW!  :thumb: :drool:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: I also paint*

Very nice, my Mom does paintings with acrylics too, she was an Art teacher for many years and also taught for the deaf.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I also paint*

Those are very good....you have a talent that most wish they had...great job :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: I also paint*

I feel...I feel a slight twinge of jealousy? Yes jealousy. JK you'r paintings are amazing!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: I also paint*

They are absolutely stunning. You have some serious talent girl! I agree with your husband, with a talent that like it shouldn't go to waste... start painting again. I bet you could sell those easily. Even open up your own artwork site and sell them online they are that good. I don't know which one I like more as both are beautiful paintings. :sun:

If you ever decide to start back up let me know, I would love to have a piece of your art... maybe a painting of one of my goats. :wink:

Beautiful works of art! :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I also paint*

those are gorgeous toth! you could be a pro!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I also paint*

thank you....Talitha ..I like doing the eyes.....I had one painting ...I did years ago...that the eyes followed you ...it was a bit weird... 

thank you...Amy...don't show your mom ...she might grade me...LOL  ....that is really neat that she teaches the deaf ....you have a very special lady there (your mom).. :thumbup: 

thank you so much ....liz....and I find others have talent ...that I envy as well.. :shades: 

thank you ....Sara... 

Oh thank ....Tina.....I know I should...get back into it....it's getting up the want to again....I usually like to have a picture in front of me to paint something ...I have done it feel style to...but find it is easier to go off a picture...1st I draw in pencil the rough sketch image and start painting it....Thank you so much for the complement ....I have no idea on how much to charge for these paintings ...The ones I displayed are huge ...like a 50 inch tv....I have done some in the past that were the standard smaller size as well for the family members....
But...I do know how to make up a site to sell them ......thanks again...

Oh thank you...Katrina ..I don't think of them as pro....


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: I also paint*

You're welcome Toth and thank you, we have her artwork here at home and at our church, used to have some at my Dad's office but that office is up for sale now since he's partially retired now. I know some sign language but now she's a Pastor.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I also paint*



Laurel_Haven said:


> They are absolutely stunning. You have some serious talent girl! I agree with your husband, with a talent that like it shouldn't go to waste... start painting again. I bet you could sell those easily. Even open up your own artwork site and sell them online they are that good. I don't know which one I like more as both are beautiful paintings. :sun:
> 
> If you ever decide to start back up let me know, I would love to have a piece of your art... maybe a painting of one of my goats. :wink:
> 
> Beautiful works of art! :wink:


I get to see lots of creature based art doing what I do and I can say without reservation that you are very talented. You have some :shocked: exceptional :shocked: ability Pam!
:leap: *What Laurel_Haven said!! X2* :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I also paint*

my mom use to paint like that --- well more landscape stuff but she was/is really good! I wish she had continued but kids came -5 - and she uses her many talents, painting being one of them, in other ways. But I wish I had been more patient and learned from her. I just cant stand still long enough  plus I want perfection right away! :sigh:

very well done, amazing work! I amire people with talent which you certainly have!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I also paint*



> You're welcome Toth and thank you, we have her artwork here at home and at our church, used to have some at my Dad's office but that office is up for sale now since he's partially retired now. I know some sign language but now she's a Pastor


Amy..your welcome...  ....that is talent within it's own.....you also knowing sign language along with your mom...even knowing some is a gift....and wow..... now I find out your mom..... is a Pastor to........now that... is Talent above and beyond..the call of duty..ray: . :shades:  :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I also paint*



> I get to see lots of creature based art doing what I do and I can say without reservation that you are very talented. You have some :shocked: exceptional :shocked: ability Pam!
> :leap: What Laurel_Haven said!! X2 :leap:


 wow...awww....you all going to make me cry :tears: That is so sweet....thank you so much BOB


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I also paint*



> my mom use to paint like that --- well more landscape stuff but she was/is really good! I wish she had continued but kids came -5 - and she uses her many talents, painting being one of them, in other ways. But I wish I had been more patient and learned from her. I just cant stand still long enough  plus I want perfection right away! :sigh:
> 
> very well done, amazing work! I amire people with talent which you certainly have!


Thank you Stacey...I have done landscape scenery in the past . with livestock or a horse.....of course ..I was a horse fanatic growing up...LOL  Sounds like your mom ...should get back into painting as well....I might do it again soon....with all of you guys giving me positive reinforcement ...
The funny part how I got started into painting ...well my dad painted scenery stuff and I was really interested in it....but my dad for the longest time said....no ....but after the little brat I was ...decided to keep being a pest.....He said OK...go ahead ....so I did and that is where I started......The painting of the horses was a gift to my dad....He cherished it ...and had it on the wall..... until the day he past on...now I have it again..


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I also paint*

Flattery isn't really flattery when it's the truth :thumb:

If you want to PM me a mailing address Pam, I'd be pleased to send along a copy of our most recent issue of creaturesall. It has a beautiful wood burned exceptionally detailed horse on the cover and, as an added bonus, has a story written by the Goat Spot's very own Talitha (of Sonrise Farm fame). If anyone else would like a free issue, PM me & I'd be very pleased to accommodate.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I also paint*

thank you so much BOB ..I ...e-mailed to you my address....hope you received it....


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I also paint*

Wow! You are really good Pam! (BTW it's nice to know your real name now!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I also paint*



> Wow! You are really good Pam! (BTW it's nice to know your real name now!)


thanks.....Bethany...about the name ..I felt like it was time ...All of you ...feel like a family ..to me and I think... you should now know my name......so I threw it out there... :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I also paint*

I did this painting on a rounder pounder car...hood..years ago...It was sure a chore...I am right handed it was kinda hard for me ...cause I usually put things facing to the right .but I thought ...I would just try....LOL..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

just another pic added....


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep Toth, my brother's are pretty artistic too as well as my sister and yep she's a gifted lady to be a Pastor, etc. and yep I know what she says to me in sign language if I don't but I usually get it even though I haven't known much sign language at all, she even taught some youth at one of our old churches that we attended to sign Silent Night and we used a black light with white gloves on Christmas Eve one year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yep Toth, my brother's are pretty artistic too as well as my sister and yep she's a gifted lady to be a Pastor, etc. and yep I know what she says to me in sign language if I don't but I usually get it even though I haven't known much sign language at all, she even taught some youth at one of our old churches that we attended to sign Silent Night and we used a black light with white gloves on Christmas Eve one year.


 wow ...that is so neat...signing with the song ....silent night .........with a black light ........that probably looked really cool...  :thumbup:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess I missed this post..
Pam! you are a great painter! They definently look professional.
There is a lady around here that paints, and she makes good money selling them, but I must say, although she is good, she is not as good as you! You could easily make good money with your pictures, they are really great.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Pam. Those horses are amazing. 

I do not know if i missed it anywhere but do you do painting for people. I think i would LOVE to have my dear Liz (RIP) painted by you.

They are just beautiful.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Those are wonderful! I think your husband it right.
Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I guess I missed this post..
> Pam! you are a great painter! They definently look professional.
> There is a lady around here that paints, and she makes good money selling them, but I must say, although she is good, she is not as good as you! You could easily make good money with your pictures, they are really great.


wow ...Amos...thank you so very much...  



> WOW Pam. Those horses are amazing.
> 
> I do not know if i missed it anywhere but do you do painting for people. I think i would LOVE to have my dear Liz (RIP) painted by you.
> 
> They are just beautiful.


thank you so much....Lori ...I am thinking very seriously about getting into painting and yes....I would love to paint for whoever wants something painted....I will put up a post ...taking orders to paint for you all ...of whatever you want painted...



> Those are wonderful! I think your husband it right.
> Suellen


Thank you Suellen....my DH has been telling me to paint for years....
now that I have received such precious advice ...by my dear... goat spot friends ...I will paint again..
At the moment though ....I am kidding out.... so it will be a little while...but I will let everyone know...


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow ! Those are REALLY good !

I have alot of family that paints. My mom sells her paintings, she used to have a store for it, but wanted to do it from home so that's what she does now. Our family has an artistic background. My mom's the art teacher at our Christian School. I draw mainly, but can do other things as well ... just don't find the time for it. Isn't that awful ! 

Anyway, your paintings are awesome !!! Truly !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you....Julie.....yea...I know the feeling with not enough time.....but ...I think... I am going to get into it again ...How much do you guys charge and for what size canvas painting....because I have never done it before.....and if you ship to customers... what would be total cost of the painting ..paints ...labor...ect..and how do you take (payment type)...?
....I use Acrylic..  thanks


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I just checked this out...sheesh, you're talented. Are you taking commission yet?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are AMAZING Pam!!! I wish I could get one!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

citylights said:


> I just checked this out...sheesh, you're talented. Are you taking commission yet?


she is making one for me for a friend.... I am sure she will post pictures when done. I cant wait :wahoo:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I just checked this out...sheesh, you're talented. Are you taking commission yet?


 thank you Denise ...I am... working on one..... for Stacey :hug: 


> They are AMAZING Pam!!! I wish I could get one!


 Thank you ...RowdyKidz :hug: 


> she is making one for me for a friend.... I am sure she will post pictures when done. I cant wait


 Yes... I am working ...on it.... thanks Stacey :wink: :greengrin: 


> Absolutely STUNNING!!!


 Thanks ...Tyler.. :hug:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow. Why did you stop?? 
Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Wow. Why did you stop??
> Suellen


 ...I ....at the moment ...am doing a painting for Stacey.....it is a big Challenge... but..... it is getting closer to completion...... :hug:

I stopped painting a long time ago....when my DH and I ...had to raise the kids.....they where always hovering over me ...as I painted.... I am one... that likes to paint without being watched....LOL :wink: So the paints went in the closet.....  
After the kids grew up ...I painted a few for family.....here and there....My husband has pushed and pushed me ...to get back into it... and said...they are good enough ..to start charging a fee... for my work......
So I started here... on TGS....... in hopes... that someone will want me to paint for them....I love painting again.....and thank you very much for asking..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

